# "marine" grade wiring



## Starfire01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I need (2) 15' lengths of what I believe is 12 gauge wire for the on board charger. I also need (1) jumper for the battery. The wire for the jumper I found was $25.00!!!!!!! Is the marine wire different than wire for an auto battery? Where do you recommend that I order this stuff? I see that cabelas has an extension kit and so does BP. 

Thanks


----------



## redbug (Mar 25, 2008)

You can pick the wire up at any electric supply or auto parts store for the jumper get that at the auto parts store 
make sure you get quality connectors they are the key. If you go cheap they will fail. 

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

Marine grade wires are a "tinned" wire. It's the wire you buy from a marine dealer that has a thin coating over the copper to keep it from corroding. Wire insulation while it does insulate an electric current is not entirely water proof. Moisture will seep thru and corrode connections from the inside out if the wire is not tinned.

Wire ends should be soldered and heat shrink sealed to terminal connectors for the longest lasting connection. This also helps prevent electrolysis.


I am not sure if this is as important if you never run the boat in salt water, but for any boat that hits the salt tinned wires are a must!


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Mar 25, 2008)

Somebody made some cash on that jumper. I buy 12 gauge tinned wire in 100 foot spools for under $40. I am out and not sure if I really need it anymore, but I can keep looking if you aren't in a bug hurry.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, i will let you know....I am anxious to get this done so I may just suck it up and get the wire this weekend. I have a Gift card that is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 29, 2008)

I ended getting everything today from Cabelas. (2) 15' charger wire extensions with factory installed fittings, minn kota quick release bracket, (2) battery trays, extra screws for the battery trays, male and female TM receptacle and Coon skin Hat....(not for me). The jumper I got from Autozone. 19'' 6 gauge wire w/ fittings installed from factory was $7.19. The connectors are silver in color / not brass. It wasn't "Marine" grade and was sold for lawnmower batteries. I hope this will be okay.


----------

